# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  مشکل   throw new MethodNotAllowedHttpException($others);

## ghasemloo

سلام من میخوام یک فرم ورود دست ساز درون لاراول بسازم
اما زمانیکه روی اطلاعاتم پست میشه این افتاق رخ می ده
ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید
فرم ورود:

  <form method="POST"  action="{{ route('mylogin') }}" >
        {{csrf_field()}}
       <span class="purple-text text-darken-4">بخش ورود اعضا<i class="material-icons icon-style">account_circle</i></span>
        <div class="input-field">
          <input id="usernamelogin" name="usernamelogin" type="text" class="validate" required>
          <label for="usernamelogin" class="right-align">نام کاربری</label>
        </div>
         <div class="input-field">
          <input id="passwordlogin" name="passwordlogin" type="password" class="validate" required>
          <label for="passwordlogin" class="right-align">رمز عبور</label>
        </div>
        <div class="checkarea" align="right">
      <label >
        <input type="checkbox" />
        <span class="spaninput">مرا بخاطر بسپار</span>
      </label>
    </div>
     <button type="submit" class="btn waves-effect waves-light">ورود</button>
    <div class="forgetarea" align="right"><a href="forgetpass.html">! رمز عبور خود را فراموش کرده ام</a>
    </div></form>


کنترلر:


```
class indexcontroller extends Controller{    public function indexroute(Request $request)    { dd($request->all());}}
```

مسیر:


```
Route::post('/mylogin','indexcontroller@indexroute');
```

----------


## plague

وقتی فرم رو ثبت میکنی به چه آدرسی میره (url چی میشه ) ؟ 
من تا حالا تست نکردم  و شاید اشتباه کنم و لاراول اتومات تشخیص بده 
ولی route('mylogin')  یعنی نام راوت mylogin هستش 
در حالی که شما نام ندادی به راوتت اینجوری تست کن 


Route::post('/mylogin','indexcontroller@indexroute')->name('mylogin');

----------


## behzadamin12

نوع متدی ارسالی شما مسکل داره نوع متد post رو get تبدیل کنید و برای *هندل ارور لاراول* این مقاله رو مطالعه کنید

----------

